# Evil Black Cat Attacks Pit Bull



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahah, so on Sat. I caught my cat, Highway, and Phoenix playing it was sunny enough out that I caught it on video. I promise Phoenix is NOT hurting Highway, the cat actaully started it the first time before I got the camera ready.




ENJOY!!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's adorable. I like it when the evil kitty tries to eat his nose.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yea when the kitty is bitin at his nose is the best. then he rubs his nose on the ground to get the nasty cat germs off  hahahha

so cute!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I so wanna get Orion playing with him, cause HIghway ambushes him like mad crazy, lol, thanks


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

lol.i love a good play fight


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hahahahaha keep that cat away from children its gonna turn on them hangin out with that PITT BULL !! hahaha too cute tye.....when cats attack!! rofl


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol..loved the videos..I love seeing animals play and get along.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks Tony

Oz - LMAOOO When Cats Attack, some funyn stuff right there, lol. The Attack Cat/Pit Bull, rofl

Thanks Czar, theya re something else, lol


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh lord, I see a cat ban coming.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Haha, crazeh kitteh and one cute moment.
The nose nipping was too funny<3


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute!!!! They remind me of Marley and my old cat Evil Kitty. They used to do the same thing. That slow bite the nose was way cute. Does your cat ever jump them while there sleeping? lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

jmejiaa said:


> Oh lord, I see a cat ban coming.


hahahah, no black cats  Thanks



RileyRoo said:


> Haha, crazeh kitteh and one cute moment.
> The nose nipping was too funny<3


lol RR, the cat is just to funny he soo doesn't take any crap from the dogs, lol



kg420 said:


> Cute!!!! They remind me of Marley and my old cat Evil Kitty. They used to do the same thing. That slow bite the nose was way cute. Does your cat ever jump them while there sleeping? lol


 kg, of course he does, I said he was evil for a reason, he does that to Orion all the time  Thanks


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

haha too funny. 
my facebook status update yesterday was "harley please dont bash tanka, your the cat n shes the dog, hmmmmmmm you listening harley, MEH didnt think so!!

i havent been able to record them play fighting though!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

PT - lol at your FB update, this was the first time I have ever been able to get it on video, I was soo happy, now if I can just get Highway and Orion playing, great story thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! That was great! I love when he wipes his nose on the ground I agree with Megan, yuck! cat germs! lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Lisa, Highway got his nose, I was trying so hard to be quiet, but was laughing so hard on the inside, lol


----------

